# stocking



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey guys I need some info.
I have a chance to get some (Sciaenochromis fryeri) electric blues from a local breeder. the fish are around 4" each.
I was wondering if it would work for me to have 1 male 2-3 females in a 33 gallon breeder tank with lots of caves and cover, the filter in it is a penguin300 biowheel rated for upto 90gallons.
the tank dimensions are 36"L-18"W-13"H
do think I would be able to keep these guys and maybe 1 or 2 more in it if I keep up weekly 15% water changes.
I also would be able to use another 30 for seperating the females so that they could release fry.
any help on this would be great.
nathan


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think they would be ok for awhile but eventually need a 70 or a 90 gallon tank. They aren't very aggressive but they keep growing.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

awsome thanks emc7
I had been reading that they where one of the less agressive africans.
I will probably gettin pretty soon once I sell my smaller tanks.
thanks for the help.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I suggest getting a bigger tank if you want to get these guys. 33 is just too small for a group. 

They grow out to be between 6 and 8 inches... which is awfully big for a 33 Ggallon. 

Not only that, but they are aggressive when breeding and guarding (females, territory) and will rip others to shreads.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a second 30 that I am setting up as well.
so I figured I should be able to seperate the females from the male and then put them in the breeder tank for breeding and then seperate them till they drop the fry.
if need be I will sell some of my other tanks and get a 70-90 I am going to the city today so I will price them out.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Dont do it in a 30, It will not work. Need at least a 55.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

okay I will hold off on the fish and try to get myself a 55 for the moment.
I actaully just got a 15g-30g-and 40gallon tanks today I paid 40$ for them and 4 aquaclear filters one is a 300 the others are 150.
the 40 has a cracked bottom but my dad and I are going to fix it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, you got a nice deal, all of that for 40$!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> Wow, you got a nice deal, all of that for 40$!


hey actaully wanted only 30 but I gave him 40 he is moving so he has to downsize his fish room.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A 33 breeder actually has more surface area (4.5 sq.ft.) than a standard 55 (4 sq.ft.), so a 55 isn't necessarilly an improvement. I thinks i've seen this fish as large as 10" so a 120g tank would be lovely for them. I think they'd outgrow the 55 also.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have been doing lots of reading and I realized it wouldn't be worth me getting a 55g.
I have been looking at making my own plywood one either a 90 or mayb a 120 if I can convince the parents that I can do it.


----------

